# For Jeff O.



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

I know how much you like a GSD doing ring, scroll to the bottom of the page on the link for Basco's video at a club trial in France. He's for sale if you're interested

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/506175/Basco%20des%20Trévires/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He is going to be a nice addition to my household.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> He is going to be a nice addition to my household.


Hey....don't be hogging him....LMAO


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't wait to see him work. Maybe we hide him from new decoys.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

I figured you'd like him, and his pedigree is really strong . Multiple Finalists in FR, Mondio, and Campagne.

But really, what are you going to do with a FR selectives dog that bites and enters like that?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

As king of nara, I will go and see about trialing in my area. Maybe go and see how he does at the championships.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> As king of nara, I will go and see about trialing in my area. Maybe go and see how he does at the championships.


 Well, King Butaletale, I hate to burst your bubble, but you will be competing just for fun. You won't actually be able to compete for the championship until 2012, your dog will be 7 years old! Just another of NARA's policies to keep out the competition. But as the King, I'm sure you can change the policies and make the sport about the dogs like it should be. It might be easier though, to just start training him for Mondio!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Like they care, or will even notice. Why would they be so concerned ?? 18 months ?? That is rediculous. I have changed it already. 

So I command, so it shall be.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Like they care, or will even notice. Why would they be so concerned ?? 18 months ?? That is rediculous. I have changed it already.
> 
> So I command, so it shall be.


La Liege :razz:8)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You forgot VIVA !


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You forgot VIVA !


VIVA La Liege ;-)~


----------

